
DNC Has Told the FBI It Found Evidence Its HQ Was Bugged - uptown
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2016/11/dnc-told-fbi-it-may-have-been-bugged
======
venomsnake
TL:DR - if there is fire to that smoke, the fire is in the form of an single
amateurish IMSI catcher.

